# Building a Training Barricade



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Today I started building some portable wood barricades for pistol & rifle training. I thought I'd share the process and explain how I constructed them if anyone wanted to build their own. I based my design on the VTAC design that's floating around the internet. The openings and side heights force the shooter to stand, tilt, squat, kneel and go into prone/urban prone (side).














I started by drawing up the plans utilizing a 4X8 sheet of 3/4 inch plywood.You can get 2 barricades out of 1 sheet.







I then made some opening templets out of card board so I can arrange and trace them on the boards.







Next step was to draw out the design, I chose to make each half a slightly different design.







Using a jigsaw I carefully cut along my markings which yielded the two barricades you see below.







I then began laying out my openings... some with a Training purpose and others just for a challenge & fun.














Carefully cutting out the openings with a jigsaw...







One of two boards completed...The opening on the bottom left is to simulate shooting under a vehicle and the bottom right is simulating shooting over a curb. The rest are to get used to using whatever height is available and get you thinking. All the openings and edge heights really challenge you and keep things interesting.







Next objective was to make 2 legs for each board, once completed I used 5/8 hex bolts/washers/nuts to secure the board to the legs.







I used 2 bolt setups for each leg...







Apply some OD Green spray paint, I always have some on hand, lol.







Apply a second coat as needed...







After the first barricade was completed, I made the legs for the rest.







Couldn't finish them all as the cutouts are time consuming and I was really taking my time as I'm not very experienced with woodworking.

I'll update as I continue the project tomorrow. I can add measurements for legs and openings if anyone wants them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job looks good. Very good sabre cuts for a lefty,lol.
Might have to beef up the foundation, depending how aggressive you get. Lol.

I know the weight of the structure becomes an issue.

those are great 2x4 45 degree supports. Nice cutting. 
I'm not being critical , very good job, next time use two wood screws top n bottom of 45 support.
If you have extra plywood material and the base needs firming up. Look at the triangle that was formed by your 45 's.

Cut a piece of plywood the exact shape of the triangle and using wood screws, no nails , attach it , to fill in that triangle space that was formed . That will stiffen the base very solidly.

In my opinion it's a great training board for exposing ones self, switching to one side then the other.

Im assuming you mounted the second half of plywood opposite of the first
Depending on ones cover being left handed or right handed exposes more of your body, especially the head. IMO 
I love it, very good

:smt023


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, I'm a righty by the way...lol. I was just holding the drill with my left hand so I could take the pic with my right.

I used metal braces (90 degree brackets) on the legs as well with 9 screws in each plate (not sure if they show in pictures... hope they hold up, lol. 

I figured with all the work these things take, I should document it... like I did when I built my first ghillie suit (20+ hours). Can't wait to get these out to classes and for my own personal use.

They are a great training tool that fits in small SUV's and larger vehicles.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The brackets do show, and I did miss them, lol.
Never tried the brackets before, they sound specially designed for that purpose. I'm sure they'll be fine.

We build similar stanchions used as supports for safety rails in the construction field. Great work.
Pic


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The barricades that I "grew up with" had a few more, simple features which turned out to be very useful.
You might wish to consider them, for the next set that you build.

1. The bottom "rails" could well extend at least as far forward as back. Thus, a shooter who presses against the barricade can't tip it forward or backward.
2. Those bottom "rails" could extend further to the rear, too. We used their length on the ground to define the "box" that shooters were sometimes confined to while shooting.
3. It may be useful to have a crossbar, on the ground, from "rail" to "rail," as the rear segment of that limiting "box." That crossbar materially stiffens the whole assembly.
4. The vertical 2x4 at each side of the barricade should run flush, up to the plywood's top. It helps keep shooters from injuring the hand pressing against the barricade's edge.

Just suggestions.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good suggestions Steve.... appreciate them, I had similar concerns when measuring it out. 

The design, as is, keeps it portable... which was mandatory to transport to ranges for classes & training. Portability dictated the size of the base. Wish I still had a pickup truck sometimes (not gas wise though $$$).

It is not designed to be leaned into... but is actually pretty sturdy (heavy) and didn't really sway during my brief testing (too tired to do much after cleaning up, lol). 

I was thinking about putting holes in the feet/bottom rails (front & rear on each side) so I have the option to drive spikes (through feet) into the ground on windy days.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes. Spikes...or tent pegs...are useful additions.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Build a couple more for an out of town instruction gig next month.







This time I painted them with a brush instead of a rattle can... finish is much nicer and color is a nice OD Green.


----------

